# Agility trial this weekend..



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Good luck!

Poor Robbie. Hope is OK, and bounces right back in the ring. Was this a competing dog that attacked him?


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Good luck to you, Flyer, and Cedar!!
Hope Robbie heals quickly and is competing in no time! Poodle hugs while he heals


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Olie said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Poor Robbie. Hope is OK, and bounces right back in the ring. Was this a competing dog that attacked him?


Yes it was a competing dog


----------

